# future of fetishes.



## Ido (May 2, 2019)

Fetishes are born all the time, the quicksand fetishists are dying tf out because it's not a big movie trope anymore. The blueberry inflation shit is super popular because of willy wonka. but what mundane shit will be next and which ones will start dying off? The internet has the power to keep shit going on for ever but that doesn't mean it'll stay popular, which one (only one) do you want to die off.

I see fortnite dancing and wish Adult babies went right the fuck away.


----------



## Recoil (May 2, 2019)

Goth Chicks > Scene Girls > Art Hoes > ???


----------



## Coolio55 (May 2, 2019)

I don't see fetishes "dying out" anytime soon because we have to most access to old media we've ever had. I understand that this stuff is purported to form more in childhood but I also think it's half genetic as well.

Also @Ido I don't see adult babies going away anytime soon unless we totally rethink how we raise infants and replace diapers with something else (both unlikely)


----------



## Golly (May 2, 2019)

The progression for adult baby fetishists is as natural as life itself.

Adult Babies to Adult Children to Adult Teens to Adult Adults.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 2, 2019)

All it takes is for some weird thing to happen in a kid's show and it will create a generation of weirdos.

I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if somebody with a sick twisted sense of humor was doing that shit intentionally.


----------



## Coolio55 (May 2, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> All it takes is for some weird thing to happen in a kid's show and it will create a generation of weirdos.
> 
> I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if somebody with a sick twisted sense of humor was doing that shit intentionally.



Tons of people put their wierd fetishes into media (Even if it's ostensibly for kids)
Jessica Rabbit, basically any cartoon with anthro animals, the entirety of Totally Spies (French cartoons have a habit of pandering to author fetishes), possibly super duper sumos(?) the list goes on...

Also word on the street says that Butch Hatman is an infantalist considering how many characters randomly get babied in his shows. Could just be a coincidence though.


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 2, 2019)

Hmm.... potential future fetishes...

Big gloopy labia/cunt expansion etc. This is a small fetish now, but could take off like the other inflation ones. Same with foot inflation.

Streaming fetish as either a "you see her get raped on stream and can't stop it" or perhaps as a "oh they are all cumming to her" thing?

Pollution fetish? Radiation fetish?

Some sort of AR fetish? Hack into their glasses and see everything from their point of view? Or maybe hack into their home system and spy on them as some sort of control fetish?

Computers getting pregnant.

Gene editting/superior humans.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (May 2, 2019)

Golly said:


> The progression for adult baby fetishists is as natural as life itself.
> 
> Adult Babies to Adult Children to Adult Teens to Adult Adults.


mmmm yes let's do our taxes and take off our pleated khakis and ribbed-knit sweaters


----------



## Damn Near (May 2, 2019)

pedo shit but the kids turn into cars


----------



## Autistsforuganda2 (May 2, 2019)

That's very hard to say. Fetishes can come from the most nonsensical things out there. Someone could for example get an orange fetish, because he said a cartoon character constantly eat oranges. But fetishes will certainly never really die. They could become unpopular, but will still have a niche audience.

What could become a fetish in like 10 years, is an increase of medical fetishists, because of the Elsagate controversy a few years ago.

What can die off is scat, because everyone who eats shit is not normal.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 2, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> pedo shit but the kids turn into cars


So underage cars?


----------



## Damn Near (May 2, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> So underage cars?


Only the future will tell, my friend


----------



## Recoil (May 2, 2019)

I want to know what we'll fetish_ize_, collectively, in the future.
Right now, I feel like culture is obsessed with the notion of the "exotic other'. This is a cyclical pattern that expresses itself in certain ways whenever it emerges. I see in fashion, design and music echoes of the 1920's orientalism wave but with Arabic & Middle Eastern themes standing in for Asian ones. What's after this?


----------



## Recoil (May 2, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> So underage cars?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 2, 2019)

I am hoping we get a deviance integer overflow situation and suddenly vanilla becomes kinky as hell so I can feel like a fucking freak.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 2, 2019)

Recon said:


>


Holy fucking shit...


----------



## PL 001 (May 2, 2019)

Fetishes will never die out. No matter what is out there, no matter what example you can give, some weirdo on the planet will think it's the hottest thing in existence.


----------



## tumblrkek (May 2, 2019)

I'm certain some episodes of Totally Spies got people into weird fetishes. iirc there was a lot of brainwashing, some inflation/growth episodes, girls turning into robots... Really fucking obvious thinking back about it ahah.


Ido said:


> which one (only one) do you want to die off.


Dickgirls in general, though it's been a thing forever so I don't think it'll even die. It's gross and gay and keeps ruining muh fucking doujins.


----------



## I Love Beef (May 2, 2019)

tumblrkek said:


> I'm certain some episodes of Totally Spies got people into weird fetishes. iirc there was a lot of brainwashing, some inflation/growth episodes, girls turning into robots... Really fucking obvious thinking back about it ahah.
> 
> Dickgirls in general, though it's been a thing forever so I don't think it'll even die. It's gross and gay and keeps ruining muh fucking doujins.



The only thing that got me hot off of Totally Spies is a skintight one piece suit fetish.

If there was one fetish that could die off I would have to say: Yeah shit eating.


----------



## Neil (May 2, 2019)

I just hope that kinkshaming becomes a stronger force again.

Fetishfags that whine "aughhh don't kinkshame me" lead to shit like the zoophile rings, twink/trapfags forming suicide cults on /r9k/, twink/trapfags becoming more public about their fetish in general, and the cancerous amount of inflation porn that ruins DA.

Mocking these people for displaying their fucked-up sexual nonsense in proudly and in public would be a near fucking panacea for 97% of society's modern issues.

Now, for a fetish that needs to die immediately, I'd say it's a tie between ABDL+babyfurs and lolifaggotry.
ABDLfags are absolutely puke inducing wastes of humanity who also happen to waste the government's welfare money on nappies, but lolifags need to be hung for their normalization of pedophilia.

Both infest the net like a venomous scourge and have equally awful and overlapping fanbases, so, in the end, I can't really decide.


----------



## Damn Near (May 2, 2019)

Recon said:


>


Now the thing about this is that I know someone has jerked off to this in the present day. But is there any way possible that anyone jerked off to this when it first aired? Or does the internet have to exist to reinforce perverted behavior like that?


----------



## Recoil (May 2, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> Now the thing about this is that I know someone has jerked off to this in the present day. But is there any way possible that anyone jerked off to this when it first aired? Or does the internet have to exist to reinforce perverted behavior like that?


I think garbage like this show had to metastasize first in order for people to link it to something, definitely... If you watch Knudsen's "Down The Rabbit Hole" on Furries,  pervs had to put out zines and make mailing lists before deciding to throw a convention and the convention is where the REAL degeneracy starts to gel. To answer your question, there's always gonna be some weirdo out there somewhere, but it's when those weirdos form _communities _that shit starts to get twisted. Then they can hatch other weirdos by luring in demi-freaks on the periphery of things.


----------



## Autopsy (May 2, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> i wish all this degeneracy would just go away
> but i know that's  so instead i wish people could at least keep their deviant and grotesque fantasies to themselves instead of shitting up the public internet with these perversions


Omnipresence of the internet and easy access to porn *will* encourage more and more outlandish fetishes as it becomes nearly impossible to shield the youth; by that token it will only ever become increasingly important that we rediscover the great ethic of "don't ask, don't tell" before it's all too late, every generation for five back is fucked in the head sexually, and no one feels a need to maintain decency ever again. So, keep your fetishes not only private but discreet.
While that effort of rediscovery will be a Herculean endeavor indeed, a good first step would be gulaging all the furries. It shouldn't even be hard to get popular support it, although out-of-touch congressmen or representatives wont see the need, at least until the situation is explained in detail.


----------



## Ido (May 3, 2019)

I have a crack theory: Twilight. Mainly erotic fiction for women is the cause of this degeneracy.

Considering there are no chicks on this godforsaken site expect I (cut my dick off), I think the fact that Twilight came out Oct 5th 2005 and was as in your face as an unwanted Indian sending dick pics and asking for bobs and vegen on FB, it's safe to say it somewhat contributed to women being so open about fetishes. Shit was fucking mom porn, and every tween-elderly woman I knew at the time was insanely fucking into it and went out of their way to declare which fucking team they were on. It was vicious, little 6th grade me sitting at a table of all girls who liked Twilight, you had to pick if you were Team Edward or Jacob but then no one was allowed to have the same favorite character, the ones who read first got their pick and everyone else was forced to pick someone else. I remember older women having light hearted arguments with younger tweens. After that younger girls just had to fucking state which character they shipped, it was a thing before I'm sure but not on the scale twilight brought. You can argue Harry Potter, however it wasn't exactly a romance (no matter what Rowling tries to convince us Dumbledore sticks up his ass) and I'd like to point out that there were so many characters in that that it wasn't an even 50/50 split. You can literally type Hermione X the more random side character on fanfic or wattpad and get more results then any of you would be comfortable with.

With Twilight that split meant everything, it was the whole damn book. When the popularity died off you had some weird outbreak of human girl x monster Hollywood movie and they stressed that love triangle more than Xmas Hallmark movies. This lead to intense ass shipping wars.

Master of the Universe was a fanfic written around 2009-2011, and was published in May of 2011 under the name Fifty shades of Grey. It didn't explode but by the time the movie came out theaters were (jokingly or not) talking about putting seat covers over their chairs in case of an "accident". Everyone I knew talked about it, laughed at it or was interested in it. Apparently sparked women's interests in BDSM, all women needed to do was carry the book around with them and it would be like a neon sign saying they were into that shit. Problem is, it isn't good "porn", not a single dick in the movie and women being women and new to this whole "sexual liberation" thing, eat it up. It's a more recent problem so it doesn't explain everything but considering BDSM is insanely mainstream now and the werewolf literally imprinted on a newborn baby who grew fast just so she could fuck him sooner it's no god damn wonder we are the way we are now.

I swear estrogen is ruining everything, women can't keep their mouths shut in current age (myself included) and just develop irl GOTIS when talking about sexual conquests, the trannies who take it are just as bad. Everything needs to be out of the closest now that Gay marriage is legal! Maybe Christians were right, gay marriage does lead to pedophilia and Bestiality! I mean, Dumbledore is gay, Edward is a pedo for Bella and Jacob is literally a wolf it's an unholy trifecta.

...Thanks for listening to my barely awake ted talk, don't even know where I was going with any of this, I'll be shitposting all week.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (May 3, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> pedo shit but the kids turn into cars


As to be expected Japan is way ahead of you:


----------



## Damn Near (May 3, 2019)

Pickle Inspector said:


> As to be expected Japan is way ahead of you:


ya know, the real crime there is the absolutely shitty quality of animation that anime apparently has these days. Also the car thing


----------



## Carcinogenesis (May 3, 2019)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say lolicon and shotacon will get a lot more popular.  Reason being is that now free speech autists are using this as a hill to die on. Not to mention that it may serve as some sort of deterrent for pedophiles by substituting real child pornography.  Twitter is also bound to get flooded by more of these people since the whole tumblr porn ban.  A whole myriad of factors can lead to this fetish getting even more popular.


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (May 3, 2019)

Lots of funny suggestions in here -- like computer impregnation, haha.  But I think these will always be niche fetishes of the same groups who currently entertain them, i.e. autists. 

Instead I forsee an extension of current trends: whatever it is that has made anal sex and practically gynecological porn mainstream these days -- namely, the hedonic insufficiency of boring ordinary sex, the insufficient dirtiness/ownership of one's partner through quotidan sexual acts, the broken taboo thing -- will continue.  So lots of scat and coprophilia and practically surgical-grade insertions, metric shittons (excuse me) of child porn, and less the weird funny stuff most people here are predicting.


----------



## Slap47 (May 3, 2019)

Here are a few fetishes that I think will become more popular:


*Extreme Violence/Ryona/Snuff *- Transgender Athletes beating the shit out of women will likely trigger something in people. People like @Grotesque exist and will likely increase in number as the incel movement grows.

*Lolita *- The last bastion of free expression. Lolita grows with right wing internet subcultures and we're going to see an explosion of that stuff. 

*Dark Capeshit* - One Thrust Man literally killing women. There is alot of capeshit and its getting darker. Its so widespread that this is almost a certainty. 

*Actual Pedophilia *- LGBTP baby

*Pregnancy* - The demographic collapse will leave people wanting what they can't have. 

*Furry* - California will implode and unleash furries across the USA. They'll form startups and require applicants to their companies to be part of their subculture. Being a furry will be a sign of being higher class or at the bare minimum a sign that you're a well respected professional. 

*Rape *- Immigration from certain countries and the demographic collapse will make this a popular fetish. 



This dark age will be followed by a golden age of vanilla and finally the return of the messiah of the best fetish. I don't think we'll see an array of new fetishes. I think we'll just see the current fetishes get more extreme as subcommunities form.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (May 4, 2019)

The next real leap forward in terms of fetishes and degeneracy will be once VR headsets become commonly available and are better integrated in terms of programming and quality. That with the existing degenerate communities will lead to some really fucked up shit.


----------



## DangerousGas (May 4, 2019)

Future fetishes? I predict that cartoon children sitting on the floor in the back of cars will be a significant thing.


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (May 5, 2019)

Autopsy said:


> Omnipresence of the internet and easy access to porn *will* encourage more and more outlandish fetishes as it becomes nearly impossible to shield the youth; by that token it will only ever become increasingly important that we rediscover the great ethic of "don't ask, don't tell" before it's all too late, every generation for five back is fucked in the head sexually, and no one feels a need to maintain decency ever again. So, keep your fetishes not only private but discreet.
> While that effort of rediscovery will be a Herculean endeavor indeed, a good first step would be gulaging all the furries. It shouldn't even be hard to get popular support it, although out-of-touch congressmen or representatives wont see the need, at least until the situation is explained in detail.



Wow.  Great links, great post.  Thanks.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (May 7, 2019)

Ido said:


> I have a crack theory: Twilight. Mainly erotic fiction for women is the cause of this degeneracy.


Smut movies are the reverse of new fetishes. They peddle what we've all witnessed on Deviantart age 14 to a target group far too old to have done so. The concept of 50 Shades 1 the movie is literally "Okay but what if they keep eye contact just 2 seconds longer than normal people would?". You know; things you'd expect, as a teenager, would suddenly land you in a relationship with someone.

Man if she just knew me for who i was. If she was in this situation where I could say this one thing, it'd all change!

If fetishes ever get anymore mainstream it's cus the degenerates who currently sell their used diapers and post nudes on Twitter grow up. There's absolutely nothing logical or healthy about making fetishes mainstream; it's almost by definition something you keep closed up and slowly guide partners into. If not, we're gonna go from "don't go into the male bathroom, tranny" to "don't judge me for shitting myself and moaning in front of the teacher, cishet grandpa".


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 7, 2019)

I think we need a new fetish of putting in effort and work in finding and maintaining relationships, where you truly want to delve deep and talk to someone to truly understand them.

I can't be the only one with it in 2019.


----------



## Bum Driller (May 18, 2019)

I'm quite sure that with advances in body-modification and cosmetic surgery, we will quite soon witness furries who actually make themselves look like dogs and cats and whatever more, and real life futa-dickgirls becoming more common. These kind of people exist already, but they are more like extreme body-modification enthusiasts currently and quite rare.


----------



## Arcturus (May 18, 2019)

I foresee alien stuff becoming more popular. Because the alien speculation shit is gaining more traction. Space exploration is getting better all the time. If other lifeforms exist, it's not too far off that we'll find them or they'll find us. I pity any aliens that may visit this planet. "How is the general populace taking the news that we are indeed not alone in this universe?" "They really, really wanna fuck these things and have drawn *a lot* of porn."

Even if nothing pops up, just constantly hearing about aliens is gonna get the imagination running wild in some weirdos.


----------



## Ido (May 18, 2019)

Tryphaena said:


> I foresee alien stuff becoming more popular. Because the alien speculation shit is gaining more traction. Space exploration is getting better all the time. If other lifeforms exist, it's not too far off that we'll find them or they'll find us. I pity any aliens that may visit this planet. "How is the general populace taking the news that we are indeed not alone in this universe?" "They really, really wanna fuck these things and have drawn *a lot* of porn."
> 
> Even if nothing pops up, just constantly hearing about aliens is gonna get the imagination running wild in some weirdos.


Anal problems and tentacles, got it.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (May 18, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Here are a few fetishes that I think will become more popular:
> 
> 
> *Extreme Violence/Ryona/Snuff *- Transgender Athletes beating the shit out of women will likely trigger something in people. People like @Grotesque exist and will likely increase in number as the incel movement grows.
> ...



I don't know. I have the impression that Lolis, furrys and rape are already pretty popular, at least if you look at the various internet communities. Maybe not as popular as feet and incest, but still up there.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 18, 2019)

Ido said:


> With Twilight that split meant everything, it was the whole damn book. When the popularity died off you had some weird outbreak of human girl x monster Hollywood movie and they stressed that love triangle more than Xmas Hallmark movies. This lead to intense ass shipping wars.



Women have always been into the vampire/ monster archetype, among other things.

There are some seriously degenerate 70's movies that are worse than anything published today (including the crazy stuff like brooke shields playing a naked 12 year old prostitute).

No, it's not one creative work that has caused this; not even fifty shades or twilight; as those only are succesful only because they had fertile ground to grow on.

And yes technology is part of it, but technology is only a tool. An internet built by dogs will not have many cat pictures on it. And an internet built by horny men and greedy women; well; what else could have been expected? 

I do think we have lost cultural restraint on sexuality. The moral imperative of christian church (whether protestant or catholic) has been mostly discarded. Besides the reasoning of god not being real or believable, we've also mostly discarded scientific research that shows clearly some of the values of sexual restraint (people with fewer sexual partners are in happier relationships) as well as it seems to me, overly emphasized the value of promiscuity and sexual experimentation. I remember that 70's show where the kids changed sex partner every season and when things didn't go well generally had the response of "we gotta practice more to get good at it!". I remember school work reprimanding me for not being ambitious because I wanted to marry young and have kids young (looking back it was part of a marxist international lesson program). I remember movies telling me that sex is best if you have experience.

And a couple of years back, suddenly a lot of people wanted to "try polyamory" and I haven't seen a single instance where the results haven't been disastrous. The ones who stayed together in the end more so than the ones who put an end to it, looking from the outside at their relationship.

Fetishes are an extension of this of course; the more one indulges in adventurous appetites, the more your taste develops (or degenerates if you will). And as the great philosopher Chris Rock said; women can't go back in lifestyle, men can't go back in the way they fuck.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 19, 2019)

I think the big questions with fetishes and paraphilias will arise from technological development. For instance, there’s the debate over the morality of lolicon - how much more complex will that get when anyone can create a photorealistic CGI film or virtual reality depiction of any fantasy at all? What if real people were depicted? Things are going to get weird.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 20, 2019)

J have a theory that the more sex-negative or sexually repressed a culture is, the more unconventional, kinky, and outright fucked up and degenerate their pornography and erotica are on average and the more common fetishes being tied into prominent social taboos.

Victorian Britain is a well-known example, with a lot of Victorian pornography being disturbing even in the era of the internet. A lot of pornographic printed materials from the time often depicted extreme sexual fetishism and sexual violence blended in with religious taboos, often depicting Satanic or Pagan cults or corrupt clergy.

Catholic priests and nuns in particular were common subjects in Victorian porn as it was a way to lash out against the fairly uptight Christian-inspired morals of the time without directly attacking the Protestant religion that was so dominant at the time and flying under the radar of the Church of England.

Anti-Catholic sentiment was popular in England while the Anglican Church was legally protected by the Crown and blasphemy laws were actually enforced in the 1800's (albeit very rarely)

1950's America was also very sex-negative and the "Comics Code" moral panic in the late 50's was largely fueled by the underground popularity of sadomasochistic porn comics. In fact, the creator of Wonder Woman was heavily involved in this underground scene prior to working for DC Comics.

A more modern example of this phenomenon would be in Japan.

Japan is home to a very sex-negative culture even today, and a lot of the more extreme genres of hentai (and the very violent ecchi anime OVA's in the 80's and early 90's) emerged in the 1980's and 1990's as a direct backlash to the prudish Japanese sexual mores and the ridiculous censorship laws that are still in effect even today, but were even more stringently enforced then.

The tentacle porn craze that emerged in the wake of Urotsukidoji originated as an intentionally transgressive way to bypass said censorship laws.

While still highly controversial and niche even within the hentai fandom, the relative popularity of things like lolicon and shotacon was due to the demands of Japanese work culture and high school.

Apparently, a lot of older lolicon and shotacon manga tended to depict teens and depictions of prepubescent children were rare and widely despised even by loli and shota fans in the 80's and 90's.

My best guess is that a lot of the initial demand for that type of stuff came from people who wanted to lose their virginity to their school sweetheart but never got the chance, before it degenerated even further into what it is now.

Because of Japan's sex negative culture and their rigid hyper-conformist work ethic both in academia and in the business world, Japanese people of both sexes tend to lose their virginity at a much later age on average than those in the West.

While losing your virginity in your early twenties is largely seen as a sign of low social status in America, at least for men, it is a lot more normal in Japan (or at least a lot more common)

And this brings us to 2010's America, which is increasingly becoming more sex-negative due to SJW culture and now we are seeing a secular intersectional feminist form of the same repressive prudish mentality of the 1950's, only with the genders reversed.

Male sexuality in general is discouraged and male heterosexual expression is outright demonized in these SJW circles.

Because of intersectionality's supposed support for the LGBT community and the generally atheistic nature of the wider SJW zeitgeist, it did not appear to be sex negative to mainstream America, especially when it was initially gaining momentum or when compared to the more outwardly sex-negative Religious Right of the 1980's-2000's, who did not need to obscure their sex negative mentality in Identity Politics doublespeak like the SJW's of today.

Honestly, as this culture continues to remain in dominance, I think fetishism and porn will grow increasingly transgressive.

Much as how the Victorians loved to violate religious taboos in their pornography, I'm predicting more intentionally misogynistic (or at least anti-feminist) porn is going to become more popular due to resentment of SJW culture and the #MeToo movement in particular.

As SJW insanity becomes more common, a secret yet prevalent resentment will build against it and it will be very prevalent in pornography, especially due to the internet's ubiquity.

I'm expecting stuff like Ryona, guro, rape, degradation, possibly even Gor-esque male dominance stuff could become more popular, both as a genuine fetish and as a messed-up form of catharsis and schadenfreude as well.

Honestly, if the Gor books came out today instead of the early 70's, I could see it becoming popular among a lot of the /pol/ and "red pilled" communities online instead of being the utter joke it is even among the most hardcore of incels.

Don't get me wrong, the Gor books are awful and the subculture it spawned is even more autistic and stupid (they have a Community Watch thread here for a good reason) but a lot of the reason why they got mocked in the first place instead of simply being forgotten or remaining obscure was because of how ridiculous and reactionary they were, particularly at a time when the target audiences for a book series like Gor (fantasy nerds, D&D geeks, and BDSM enthusiasts) were common targets of the old Religious Right and soccer mom liberals like Tipper Gore.

*TL;DR-*Whenever a society gets more prudish, their smut gets more degenerate. I'm predicting more fucked-up shit will get popular for a while. When the pendulum swings back and the SJW bubble bursts, porn will generally get more vanilla and tame.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (May 20, 2019)

There might be some truth to the handholding meme. On one hand, yes, people are starting to revert to enjoying the small things, but only because their brain is so fucked up with degenerate fetishes only seen in drawings to the point they actually realize this. You can get off on feet and piss for a few years and not question the fact it's a really niche kink. Once you're jerking it to decapping and gore, it might actually revert on you to the point of "I guess missionary in the dark would be nice".

Or yknow, we end up with trannies who then proceed to try to inject their sick desires into real life to legitimize it, rather than realize they're being idiotic and should conform to the norms.


----------

